# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία για Πομπό SW

## phoenix_2007

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που βρήκα το forum αυτό, στο οποίο γίνονται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες ανταλλαγές απόψεων. Έχω δουλέψει διάφορα μηχανήματα στα FM (τρανζιστορικούς και με λυχνίες πομπούς) αλλά είπα να ασχοληθώ με πομπό βραχέων. Βρήκα το σχέδιο που επισυνάπτω. Έστησα το μηχάνημα αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα στην κεραία. Χρησιμοποίησα πηνιόσυρμα πάχους 2,24mm για να φτιάξω ένα οριζόντιο δίπολο με μήκος κάθε σύρματος (στοιχείου) λ/4. Τα δύο κομμάτια πηνιοσύρματος τα συγκράτησα με πορσελάνινους μονωτήρες. Στην άκρη του ενός στοιχείου ένωσα το κεντρικό του RG58 (όπως αυτό ενώνεται με τον πομπό διαμέσου ενός κονέκτορα) και στην άκρη του άλλου στοιχείου το μπλεντάζ του εν λόγω καλωδίου. Και εδώ τίθενται τα εξής ερωτήματα:
1) Χρειάζεται δίπολο ή μονόπολο στα βραχέα? Αν, είναι για μονόπολο (με μήκος λ/2) πρέπει να ενώνεται με γραμμή μεταφοράς RG213 ή RG8 ή RG58? Γενικά, το RG58 είναι κατάλληλη γραμμή μεταφοράς στα βραχέα (γιατί στα FM αυτό χρησιμοποιούσα χωρίς προβλήματα) ??
2) Το σύρμα που χρησιμοποιώ πρέπει να μονόκλωνο ή πολύκλωνο? Ρωτάω γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι στα καράβια βάζανε για κεραία *πολύκλωνο καλώδιο γυμνό* , όπως αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται για τις *γειώσεις* των σπιτιών (σε πάχος κλώνων). 
3) Αν χρειάζεται μονόπολο πρέπει να το τροφοδοτώ στο 1/3 του μήκους του (όπως γίνεται απ'ό,τι ξέρω στα μεσαία)? Μήπως η γραμμή μεταφοράς πρέπει να'ναι στο μέσο του σύρματος στο μονόπολο ή στην άκρη του (προκειμένου για τα βραχέα)??
Θα ήθελα επίσης να παρακαλέσω να δείτε το σχέδιο και να κάνετε (αν μπορείτε) μία εκτίμηση για την ισχύ του πομπού ή αν έχετε οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση να αναφέρετε. Ένα άλλο θέμα που τίθεται, είναι που μπορώ να βάλω στο παρόν κύκλωμα ένα χειριστήριο Morse. Από ένα σχέδιο που είδα, εδώ στο forum, ενός κρυσταλλικού ταλαντωτή  με την 6L6 ή την EL34 (για μεσαία και βραχέα) είχε τοποθετηθεί χειριστήριο στην κάθοδο της λυχνίας. Υπάρχει καμιά γνώμη?
Συγνώμη που σας "βομβάρδισα".
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρω.

----------


## phoenix_2007

To σχέδιο είναι το ακόλουθο

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Βαγγέλη και καλώς ήλθες

Για να δουλέψει σωστά το δίπολο που αναφέρεις στο (1) θα χρειαστείς να βάλεις ένα balun 1:1 για να μετατρέψεις την τροφοδοσία του διπόλου σου σε σταθμισμένη. Mπορείς να το αγοράσεις έτοιμο ή να το κατασκευάσεις.

Για να πάρεις ιδέες δες εδώ: http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/balun-voltage.htm

Στην περίπτωση του ασύμετρου διπόλου θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο balun ή κάποιο προσαρμογέα πάλι. Aν δεν το κάνεις κινδυνεύεις να ακτινοβολεί και η κάθοδος σου και να συντονίζει η κεραία σου όπου θέλει.

Χοντρικά η αναλογία μήκους στα σύρματα του διπόλου καθορίζει και το είδος balun που θα βάλεις πχ 4:1 κτλ  

Εναλλακτικά για να ξεφύγεις από την λογική του να φέρνεις τα στάσιμα με baluns/tuner θα σου πρότεινα να αγοράσεις ένα coupler και να βάλεις απλά ένα σύρμα τυχαίου μήκους σε όποια διάταξη θελεις με λίγη προσοχή πάλι στην γείωση του coupler.

To RG58 παίζει μια χαρά στα βραχέα χωρίς προβλήματα εκτός αν σηκώνεις υπερβολικά πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ.

Στα FM πάντως έχει σχετικά πιο μεγάλες απώλειες αλλά αποδεκτές πιθανόν.

Στους 10ΜΗΖ με 10μ rg58 και 5 W από τον πομπο σου στην κεραία θα πάνε 9.189 Watt ενώ αν είχες ένα πομπό στους 100ΜΗz θα έφταναν 7.507 Watt.

Το θέμα δεν είναι τι ισχύ στέλνεις μόνο από το μηχάνημα αλλά και τι απολαβή έχει η κεραία σου καθώς και η συχνότητα λειτουργίας που καθορίζει το αν θα σε ακούνε ή όχι.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω:
1) Μονόπολο για βραχέα κάνει (κατά το πρότυπο των μεσαίων με μήκος λ/2, με σημείο ένωσης της κεραίας με τη γραμμή μεταφοράς στο 1/3 το μήκους του μονόπολου)?
2) Πηνιόσυρμα πάχους 2,25mm ταιριάζει? Η' μήπως χρειάζεται 2,5 καρέ ηλεκτρολογικό? Το ηλεκτρολογικό δεν είναι μονωμένο? Θα πρέπει με ένα μαχαίρι να βγάλω την πλαστική επένδυση, ωστε να μείνει γυμνό σύρμα?
3) Το μήκος της γραμμής μεταφοράς (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ RG5 :Cool:  πόσο πρέπει να είναι? Γνωρίζω τον εξής τύπο: 300/F(MHz) x (συντελεστής βράχυνσης καλωδίου) x n, όπου n=1,2,3,4,5,....
Όμως εδώ τίθεται ένα νέο ερώτημα: Για συχνότητα εκπομπής 10MHz, με βάση τον τύπο αυτό, και με δεδομένο ότι το RG58 έχει συντ/τή βράχυνσης 0.66, προκύπτει ένα ελάχιστο μήκος καλωδίου RG58 ίσο προς 19.8m. Αν εγώ έχω τον πομπό σε πολύ κοντυνότερη απόσταση (πχ στα 5 m), θα πρέπει να έχω άλλα 19.8-5=14.8m καλώδιο RG58 έτσι "χύμα"? Μετά δεν ισχύει το ότι όσο κοντύτερη είναι η γραμμή μεταφοράς, τόσο καλύτερα είναι γιατί ελαχιστοποιούνται οι απώλειες και το σήμα φτάνει ποιό καλά στην κεραία ώστε να ακτινοβοληθεί?
Και εάν ήθελα να κάνω εκπομπή στα μεσαία, όπου το F στον παραπάνω τύπο ελαττώνεται ακόμα πιο πολύ, πχ για τα 1000 KHz δηλαδή 1MHz, τότε πόσο RG58 θα ήθελα, μήπως 198m???
Αναφέρομαι στη γραμμή μεταφοράς πάντοτε και όχι στο μήκος της κεραίας.
Όποιος μπορεί ας με διαφωτήσει παρακαλώ.

----------


## sv2bnw

αγαπητε evbellis απο οτι μπορω να ξεχωρισω και κοιτωντας και τα υλικα θα σου ελεγα οτι αυτος ειναι ενας πομπος μεσαιων που καποιος τον
βαφτισε - sw - !!!!!!!!!   και αν καταφερεις και το πας σε καποια συχνοτητα sw ( αν και πιστευω οτι δεν θα ξεχωριζεις το κεντρο απο τις αρμονικες!!! ) καθε λιγο
θα το χανεις γιατι θα τσουλαει !!!  με συγχωρεις αν δεν σου λεω ευχαριστα αλλα ....ετσι ειναι!
α και κατι ακομα η εξοδος του πομπου σου ειναι 50Ωμ ( συστημα συντονισμου -π-) για να βαλεις μονοπολο θελεις καπλερ η ενα μπαλουν 4:1 η 6:1 αναλογα
τι μονοπολο θα βαλεις (συμετρικο η ασυμετρο) και τι αντιβαρα θα βαλεις!!! (καγγελα - ραντιαλ - φραχτες).
προτινω δυπολο κομενο ραμενο για τν συχνοτητα εκπομπης .
η καθοδος δεν εχει συγκεκριμενο μηκος βαλε οσο θελεις , απλα αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη βαλε καποιο καλητερο ομοαξονικο απο το rg58 !

παντος καλα θα ηταν να ειχες ταλαντωση με κρυσταλο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
73 de sv2bnw

----------


## sv2bnw

εεεεεεεεεεεεεε
μονοπολο συμετρικο η ασυμετρο ως προς το μηκος του !!!!!

οκ?

73 de sv2bnw

----------


## antonis_p

> Το μήκος της γραμμής μεταφοράς (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ RG5 πόσο πρέπει να είναι? Γνωρίζω τον εξής τύπο: 300/F(MHz) x (συντελεστής βράχυνσης καλωδίου) x n, όπου n=1,2,3,4,5,....



απο που προκυπτει αυτο; το εχει δει κανεις πουθενα γραμμενο;

----------


## aeonios

Ρε παιδιά που τον βρήκατε αυτόν τον τύπο ; Φτιάχνετε κεραίες που ακτινοβολούν και οι κάθοδοι;;;





> Αν εγώ έχω τον πομπό σε πολύ κοντυνότερη απόσταση (πχ στα 5 m), θα πρέπει να έχω άλλα 19.8-5=14.8m καλώδιο RG58 έτσι "χύμα"? Μετά δεν ισχύει το ότι όσο κοντύτερη είναι η γραμμή μεταφοράς, τόσο καλύτερα είναι γιατί ελαχιστοποιούνται οι απώλειες και το σήμα φτάνει ποιό καλά στην κεραία ώστε να ακτινοβοληθεί?
> .



Αν η κάθοδος *είναι* μέρος της κεραίας και ακτινοβολεί και αυτό τότε ισχύει αυτό όπως πχ στις co-phasing κεραίες αλλά από τη στιγμή που βάλεις το balun για να προσαρμόσεις το απλό δίπολο  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα μήκη της καθόδου. Και πίστεψε με δεν θες να ακτινοβολεί ούτε η κάθοδος ούτε το μηχάνημά σου.

Βάλε όσο μήκος θες/μπορείς απλά απέφυγε σημεία που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αλλοιώσεις στο πλαστικό περίβλημα ή στο διηλεκτρικό του ομοαξονικού(πχ ήλιος) όσο είναι αυτό εφικτό. 

Μόλις τελειώσεις την δημιουργία της καθόδου πάρε ένα dummy load και μια γέφυρα στασίμων και μέτρα το καλώδιο αν έχει στάσιμα στη συχνότητα λειτουργίας του.Tυπικά για να δεις αν το καλώδιο σου θα είναι οκ.

Η ιδέα του 1/2 του μήκους κύματος έρχεται απλά για να "μεταφέρει" την αντίσταση της κεραίας στην έξοδο του πομπού. Αν η αντίσταση της κεραίας σου ήταν πχ 25 Ω αυτή την αντίσταση θα έβλεπε και ο πομπός σου στην έξοδο. 

Θα σε ενδιέφερε επίσης το μήκος αν ήθελες να κάνεις matching χρησιμοποιώντας καλώδια διαφορετικής χαρακτηριστικής αντίστασης (πχ 50/75 Ω).

Χρησιμοποιώντας τον τύπο που γράφετε πιθανολογώ πως δεν θα καταφέρετε ποτέ να βγάλετε ένα δίπολο στην συχνότητα κοπής του αν δεν έχει κάποιο σχήμα προσαρμογής του στην κάθοδο!

----------


## phoenix_2007

Σε ό,τι αφορά τον τύπο για το μήκος της γραμμής μεταφοράς από τον πομπό μέχρι την κεραία που αναφέρω στο σημερινό μήνυμά μου, τον έχω δει *εδώ*, στο συγκεκριμένο forum, να αναγράφεται. Συγκεκριμένα, αναφέρεται σε σειρά μηνυμάτων της Θεματικής ενότητας "Κεραίες και Καλώδια". Μπορείτε εύκολα να το διαπιστώσετε. Μάλιστα υπάρχει και συγκεριμένο μήνυμα που έλεγε και την κατάταξη των συντελεστών βράχυνσης διαφόρων καλωδίων (γραμμών) μεταφοράς.
Αγαπητε, aeonie *ουδέποτε είπα εγώ ότι πρέπει ή αναμενω να ακτινοβολεί και η κάθοδος*. Στο μύνημά μου εκφράζω ένα προβληματισμό που έχει να κάνει με το *πόσο μήκος* πρέπει να έχει η κάθοδος από τη κεραία μέχρι τον πομπό και με βάση τον εν λόγω τύπο πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένο μήκος (αν βέβαια είναι σωστή η σχέση αυτή). Επαναλαμβάνω και πάλι: είναι σωστός ο τύπος ή όχι?? Γιατί με βάση αυτόν τον τύπο προκύπτει *μεγάλο μήκος γραμμής μεταφοράς*  που μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Και τούτο διότι εγώ έχω τοποθετήσει τον πομπό σε μικρή απόσταση από την κεραία (δείτε το αριθμητικό παράδειγμα που δίνω στο σημερινό, πρωτο, μήνυμα. Εσείς, από την εμπειρία σας, όταν λειτουργείτε στα μεσαία πως καθορίζετε το μήκος της γραμμής μεταφοράς?? Βάζετε όσο μήκος γραμμής θέλετε?? Καθορίζετε το μήκος της γραμμής μεταφοράς με κάποια άλλη σχέση και αν ναι, ποιά είναι αυτή???
Επίσης τι είδους σύρματα χρησιμοποιείτε για κεραίες?? Απλό 2,5 ηλεκτρολογικό? Του έχετε βγάλει την πλαστική επένδυση?? Ή μήπως χοντρό πηνιόσυρμα??? Η' κάτι άλλο?? Βάζετε λήψη στο 1/3 του μήκους της κεραίας προκειμένου για τα μεσαία?? Το ίδιο εφαρμόζεται στα βραχέα ή μήπως θέλουμε στα βραχέα οπωσδήποτε δίπολο συνολικού μήκους λ/2 (με μήκος κάθε στοιχείου λ/4)?
Επίσης, να ευχαριστήσω τον sv2bnw για την προτροπή του περί χρησιμοποιήσεως κρυστάλλου για ταλάντωση βραχέων αλλά σε τί θα ωφελούσε αυτό? Το πηνίο ταλάντωσης της 6SA7 (που φαίνεται στο σχέδιο που επισυνάπτω συνδεδεμένο με την 6L6) ταλαντώνει *και στα βραχέα*. Επίσης, μία μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ του πομπού αυτού και ενός πομπού μεσαίων είναι στα πηνία L2 και L3 (άλλα πλήθη σπειρών και άλλες διατομές των αντιστοίχων πηνίων). Και γιατί αν συντονίσει κάπου στα βραχέα θα τσουλάει?? 
Βαγγέλης

----------


## aeonios

> Αγαπητε, aeonie *ουδέποτε είπα εγώ ότι πρέπει ή αναμενω να ακτινοβολεί και η κάθοδος*. Στο μύνημά μου εκφράζω ένα προβληματισμό που έχει να κάνει με το *πόσο μήκος* πρέπει να έχει η κάθοδος από τη κεραία μέχρι τον πομπό και με βάση τον εν λόγω τύπο πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένο μήκος (αν βέβαια είναι σωστή η σχέση αυτή). Επαναλαμβάνω και πάλι: είναι σωστός ο τύπος ή όχι?? Βαγγέλης



Γεια σου και πάλι φίλε μου Βαγγέλη!

Δεν το είπα για σένα το σχετικό αλλά για άλλα ποστ που είδα στο τμήμα εδώ που είμαστε. Εσύ μια απορία εκφράζεις και πολύ καλά κάνεις.

Φαίνεται από τον πληθυντικό ότι αναφέρομαι σε άλλες δημοσιεύσεις φίλων του φόρουμ που είδες και εσύ!!




Οταν δεν βάζεις balun φαίνεται σαν να εκπέμπει και η κάθοδος σου αλλάζοντας ουσιαστικά την αντίσταση της κεραίας σου που είναι συνήθως εβδομήνα ωμ και κάτι ρέστα με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάει και η γεωμετρία του θεωρητικού σου λοβού πέρα από τον κίνδυνο του να περάσει η rf στα μηχανήματά σου.

Οσο αφορά το μήκος νομίζω το καλύψαμε το θέμα στα προηγούμενα post μου και του συναδέλφου. Τον τύπο ξέχασε τον αν βάλεις balun στο δίπολο σου είτε είναι συμμετρικό είτε είναι ασύμμετρο επίσης μην σε στεναχωρεί το μήκος της καθόδου!!Κόψε εσύ το δίπολο σου στη συχνότητα που θες κ έχε στο νου σου πως το επιδερμικό φαινόμενο θα αναγκάσει το ρεύμα που διαρέει το σύρμα του διπόλου να είναι στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του προς το εξωτερικό μέρος του αγωγού.
Το δύσκολο είναι να βάλεις το δίπολο αρκετά ψηλά για να δουλεύει σωστά.

Θεωρητικά όταν μετακινούμε το σημείο τροφοδοσίας του διπόλου λ/2 από το κέντρο η αντίσταση της κεραίας αλλάζει με βάση τον τύπο

_Rr = 75 / sin^2 (2πx / λ)_

Οπου χ η απόσταση από το άκρο του  σύρματος (όταν χ < λ/2) και λ το μήκος κύματος στη συχνότητα αναφοράς.

Για σύρμα μπορείς να βάλεις μεγέθη  20 ως και 12 στο σύστημα AWG άνετα

----------


## ReFas

Φίλε Βαγγέλη μπορείς να βάλεις ότι σύρμα θες, μονόκλωνο η πολύκλωνο δεν έχει σημασία.
Μπορείς να βάλεις λεπτό η χοντρό , πάλι δε παίζει ρόλο τουλάχιστον τόσο που να ανησυχείς για κάτι, μπορεί να έχει μόνωση η να είναι γυμνό αλλά μπορείς ακόμα και να κρεμάσεις φούσκες η σημαιούλες για να δείχνει πιο όμορφο…η ότι άλλο ελαφρύ σκεφτείς.   :Cool:  
Πιθανόν το πολύκλωνο να αντέχει πιο πολύ από το μονό ίδιας διαμέτρου και μιας και στα καράβια μπορεί να τρακάρει κανας γλάρος το προτιμούν.
Για το μήκος που είπες, διαιρώντας 300 με συχνότητα βρίσκεις το μήκος κύματος λ στον αέρα και επί του βραχ.συντελεστη του καλωδίου έχεις το μήκος κύματος στο καλώδιο.
Τώρα το τι γίνεται ανάλογα με το μήκος της γραμμής είναι ένα θέμα ολόκληρο ο αεονιος πριν είπε κάτι για την περίπτωση που είναι λ/2…στην περιπτωση σου δε σε ενδιαφέρει πόσο μήκος είναι η γραμμή.

Ο τρόπος που λες με το 1/3 στα μονοπολα πρέπει να είναι η τροφοδοσία τύπου ΄΄shunt-fed΄΄ …πιο εύκολο νομίζω είναι ένα δίπολο…δεν μας είπες αν έφτιαξες κάτι και σε ποια συχνότητα.

----------


## 807

απλα πραματα...κεραια τροφοδοτουμενη στο 1/3 λεγεται κεραια γουίντομ και παντα μα παντα ακτινοβολει η καθοδος,δινει τρελλα γκαζια ομως ιονοσφαιρικα,μονοπολο στα βραχεα γιατι??μικρα τα μηκη στα βραχεα(της κεραιας) κανε ενα διπολο λ/4 και λ/4, βαλε καλωδιο -καλο ομως -75 ωμ!!!! σηκωσε το πανω απο 3μετρα και θα σκοτωνει!! το διπολο εχει αντ.εισοδου 75 ωμ,αν βαλεις 50ωμ χωρις μπαλουν εχεις στασιμα.αλλα γιατι να παιδευτεις με μπαλλουν? δεν ειναι προτιμοτερο να βαλεις 75 ωμ καθοδο?αυτα μπαί!

----------


## aeonios

> απλα πραματα...κεραια τροφοδοτουμενη στο 1/3 λεγεται κεραια γουίντομ και παντα μα παντα ακτινοβολει η καθοδος,!




Κώστα για δώσε μου ένα σχέδιο που να πρέπει να ακτινοβολεί και η κάθοδος(βλ coaxial με την windom)


Μήπως εννοείς πως πρέπει να ακτινοβολεί το ladder line της (αν υποθέσουμε πως έχει) που είναι πράγματι τμήμα της κεραίας (για προσαρμογή);

Στο κλασικό μοτίβο που γνωρίζω δεν ακτινοβολεί το coaxial * κ δεν πρέπει να ακτινοβολεί* 

Eχω φτιάξει πολύ επιτυχώς ένα μοντέλο από εδώ http://www.packetradio.com/windom.htm και έπαιξε πάρα πολύ καλά από τα 80-10μ

Οταν δεν έβαζα balun δεν έστρωνε με τίποτε στα στάσιμα!

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα. Οτι και να γινει στο πηνειο συντονισμου στην εξοδο των λυχνιων 807 θα χρειασθεις πηνειο σε 5νταρι τουμπο περιπου 60 σπειρες.Οσο αφορα για το διπολο βαλε 75 ωμ και υπολογισε 142,5 δια συχνοτητα και φτιαξε το διπολο σου.Καλες εκπομπες αν και τα βραχεα θελουν προσοχη που θα βγεις.Με φυσιολογικες συνθηκες θα εχεις περιπου 100 βατ εξοδο.βεβαια θελει προσοχη το πηνειο ταλαντωσης γιατι θελει λιγοτερες σπειρες απο οτι στα ΑΜ χαμηλα.

----------


## antonis_p

> κεραια τροφοδοτουμενη στο 1/3 λεγεται κεραια γουίντομ και παντα μα παντα ακτινοβολει η καθοδος
> 
> κανε ενα διπολο λ/4 και λ/4, βαλε καλωδιο -καλο ομως -75 ωμ!!!! σηκωσε το πανω απο 3μετρα και θα σκοτωνει!! το διπολο εχει αντ.εισοδου 75 ωμ



Οταν ακτινοβολει η "καθοδος" εχουμε τραγικο προβλημα!!! Μονο σε κεραια με ladder line για γραμμη μεταφορας (οπως η G5RV) αυτο ειναι αποδεκτο!!! Εξαλλου οταν ακτινοβολει η γραμμη μεταφορας δεν ειναι τετοια αλλα κεραια! σωστα; Και εγω ξερω οτι δουλεια της ειναι να μεταφερει την ενεργεια στην κεραια και οχι να την σπαταλησει πριν φτασει εκει.

τα 3 μετρα απο το εδαφος ειναι αποδεκτα μονο για τους 50ΜΗζ και πανω, αλλα οι 50ΜΗζ δεν ειναι βραχεα. Η αποσταση της οριζοντιας κεραιας απο το εδαφος εχει να κανει με το μηκος κυμματος της εκπομπης μας. Σαν standard θεωρουμε το λ/2 παντως.

Στην εξοδο του πομπου παντα αναγραφεται και η συνθετη αντισταση του κεραιοσυστηματος που οφειλει να χρησιμοποιηθει, στις εμπορικες εφαρμογες αυτο ειναι παντα 50 Ohms, αλλα συνηθιζεται στις στρατιωτικες αυτη να ειναι 75Ohms. Με τα baluns και τις συνθεσεις καλωδιων διαφορετικων ωμικων τιμων προσπαθουμε να εχουμε παντα 50 Ohms στην εξοδο του πομπου.

----------


## antonis_p

Αυτη ειναι η windom, στο τελος υπαρχουν και οι τυποι!

http://www.packetradio.com/windom.htm
Διαβαστε ολο το αρθρο, εξηγει πολλα πραγματα ο τυπος για baluns, γραμμες μεταφορας
και αλλα...

Πραγματι, ωραια κεραια η windon!

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αγαπητοί Μάκη και 807 ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
      Αν κατάλαβα σωστά θα χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο με χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση 75Ω. Προφανώς τα καλώδια τύπου RG58, RG8, RG213 δεν "κάνουν" αφού όλα έχουν αντίσταση (ορθότερον "εμπέδηση Ζ") 50Ω. Άρα τί καλώδιο να βάλω ως κάθοδο και σε τί μήκος? Μήπως κάνει το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιούμε στις κεραίες των τηλεοράσεων? Παρακαλώ προτείνετε. 
       Φίλε 807, το μήκος του καλωδίου (γραμμής μεταφοράς από τον πομπό στην κάθοδο) κατά την άποψή σας παίζει ρόλο? Και αν ναι πόσο πρέπει να'ναι??
       Μάκη γιατί 142,5/F(MHz) για το μήκος (λ/2) του διπόλου και όχι 300/F(MHz), ωστε να βρω το λ και μετά διαίρεση δια του 4 για να βρω το μήκος του κάθε στοιχείου του διπόλου? Υπάρχει μία μικρή διαφορά στον τύπο που προτείνεις και σε αυτόν που λέω εγώ (τον κλασικό που όλοι ξέρουμε). Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος? Επίσης, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου αναφορικά με το σχέδιο που έχω δώσει σε φωτογραφία του πομπού μου. Είναι αυτός μεσαίων?? Υπάρχει διαφορά στα πηνία L2, L3 σε σχέση με έναν πομπό ΑΜ (πλήθος και διάμετρος σπειρών) (δές σε παρακαλώ στο σχέδιο). Ρωτάω γιατί συνάδελφος είπε ότι δεν είναι βραχέων αλλά μεσαίων και να κάνω ταλάντωση με κρύσταλλο. Ομολογώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί να βάλω κρύσταλλο (και που να τον βρώ άλλωστε), αφού το πηνίο ταλάντωσης της 6SA7 ταλαντώνει *και στα βραχέα*. Για κάθε στοιχείο του μήκους του διπόλου έχω αγοράσει πηνιόσυρμα πάχους 2,24mm. Λέω να βάλω αυτό, αφού το "πιάσω" με μονωτήρες πορσελάνινους.
Συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος για το ό,τι κάνω και να μην κάνω στην τύχη πράγματα.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρω.
Βαγγέλης

----------


## phoenix_2007

Έχει γίνει μία παρανόηση!!!
Όταν αναφερόμουν σε μονόπολο τροφοδοτούμενο στο 1/3 του μήκους του δεν εννοούσα αυτό που δείχνετε από το συγκεκριμένο site που βρήκατε. Αυτό που βρήκατε είναι εν ολίγοις *ασύμμετρο δίπολο*. Εγώ ενοούσα μονόπολο με την πραγματική σημασία. *Ένα μόνο σύρμα*  που παίζει το ρόλο της κεραίας και στο οποίο η γραμμή μεταφοράς ακουμπάει στο 1/3 του μήκους του. Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες κοιτάξτε στο βιβλίο Ηλ. Κατασκευές του Χ. Παπακωνσταντίνου-Εκδόσεις ΙΩΝ. Το μόνο που δεν ξεκαθαρίζεται στο βιβλίο αυτό είναι το τι είδους γραμμή μεταφοράς (δηλαδή με ποιά χαρ. αντίσταση) πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε από τον πομπό μέχρι το εν λόγω σύρμα.
Βαγγέλης

----------


## antonis_p

> Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες κοιτάξτε στο βιβλίο Ηλ. Κατασκευές του Χ. Παπακωνσταντίνου-Εκδόσεις ΙΩΝ.



 Φιλε, κατ' αρχην συγχαρητηρια που αυτα για τα οποια μιλας εχουν θεωρητικο υποβαθρο. Παντα αυτα στα οποια αναφερομαι συνοδευονται και απο παραπομπες στην θεωρια τους ή οπου ειναι δυνατον να παει ο αναγνωστης προκειμενου να υπαρχει αξιοπιστη ενημερωση.

Το μονοπολο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι δεν το εχω υποψην. Αν μπορεις, σκαναρε το αρθρο και δημοσιευσε το, γιατι φαινεται ανορθοδοξο. 1ον δεν αναφερει τι γραμμη μεταφορας θελει αυτη η κατασκευη και 2ον δεν μας ειπες τι ground συστηνει ο συγραφεας.

Γιατί παντως δεν ξεκινας με κατι πιο συμβατικο απο αυτα που υπαρχουν στην εξειδικευμενη βιβλιογραφια;

----------


## ReFas

H αρχικη Windom ηταν ενα μονόπολο τροφοδοτημενο στο 1/3 περίπου με ένα μονό σύρμα που βεβαιως και ακτινοβολούσε...το 1929 ομως δεν ειχε νοημα ακομα η εννοια TVI h RFI !!

Οπως ολα τα μονοπολα δουλευε με επιστροφη απο τη γη λόγω όμως της σχετικά υψηλης αντίστασης δεν ειχε ανάγκη απο ιδιαίτερα καλή γείωση.
Επίσης λόγω της υψηλης αντίστασης ηταν εύκολο να προσαρμοστει στην λυχνια εξόδου,δεν υπηρχαν τότε πομποδέκτες και ''ανάγκη'' για 50Ω (ευτυχως!).

Η εκδοση με balun και ομοαξονικο είναι πιό συγχρονη προσαρμοσμένη στην εποχή μας.

Το 142/F περιλαμβάνει το λ/2 και τον βραχυντικο συντελεστή, πακέτο 2 σε 1  :Smile:

----------


## ReFas

Αντώνη δες στο Antenna book  του ARRL  στο κεφάλαιο 7 Multiband Antennas (σελ.7-5 στην 19η έκδοση) .
Επίσης στην επόμενη σελίδα έχει την Off-Center με το balun όπως το έχει στη φοτο που έβαλες.

----------


## Giannis511

Με το Μπαλούν γίνεται απομόνωση του πομπού και του RG με την κεραία ή προσαρμόζεται το μήκος της κεραίας?

----------


## antonis_p

η 19η εκδοση ποιας χρονιας ειναι;
απο Δευτερα γιατι το εχω στη δουλεια.

Αυτη που εχω στην φωτο ειναι η ιδιαιτερα γνωστη windom, 
κλασικη multiband που λενε οτι παιζει καλυτερα απο την G5RV και εχω σκοπο
να την αντικαταστησω!!! Δεν παιζει μονο τα 15 μετρα 
αλλα ουτως ή αλλως μια καθετη εκει
ειναι καλυτερα απο την οριζοντια.

----------


## antonis_p

> Με το Μπαλούν γίνεται απομόνωση του πομπού και του RG με την κεραία ή προσαρμόζεται το μήκος της κεραίας?



 με το balun απομονωνεται η κεραια απο την unbalance γραμμη μεταφορας ΚΑΙ γινεται προσαρμογη της συνθετης αντιστασης της κεραιας σε αυτη της γραμμης μεταφορας. Το balun δεν ειναι τιποτα περιεργο, μετασχηματιστης ειναι.

----------


## ReFas

Νομιζω είναι του 2000? αλλα οποια εκδοση και να δεις στο κεφαλαιο multiband θα τη βρεις...μια απλη αναφορα ειναι...

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι Μάκη και 807,
Παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε απαντήστε στο μήνυμά μου της 5/5/06, όπου ρωτάω για κάποιες διευκρινήσεις πάνω στις απαντήσεις σας της ίδιας μέρας για το θέμα που συζητούμε.

----------


## 807

τωρα το ειδα,λοιπον,μην δινεις σημασια σε λεπτομερειες,βαλε οσο μηκος αρτζι θελεις,εν αναγκει κανει και της τηλεορασης,υπαρχει και αρτζι 75 ωμ νομιζω το 219(?) τα μαγαζια ξερουν,μαυρου χρωματος,ε θελει ενα κρυσταλλο,οταν σου λεει ο αλλος στους 3665,και τσουλισει η ταλαντωση?? σε εχασε!!!παντως κανε μερικα πειραματα στα βραχεα,πππππππροσεξε μην ενοχλεις νομιμους συναδελφους και προσοχη γιατι τα κυνηγουν τα βραχεοπαιδα......

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη δες στο Antenna book  του ARRL  στο κεφάλαιο 7 Multiband Antennas (σελ.7-5 στην 19η έκδοση) .
> Επίσης στην επόμενη σελίδα έχει την Off-Center με το balun όπως το έχει στη φοτο που έβαλες.



Εχεις δικιο, η κεραια που εχει στο μυαλο του ο φιλος εχει σχεση με αυτην που διαβαζω στο antenna handbook. Το "single wire feeder" συνδεεται 14% off center, και το feeder πηγαινει κατευθειαν στην εξοδο του πομπού. Ετσι εχουμε το απολυτο "Rf in the shack"!!! (ουτε κινητο δεν θα δουλευει εκει κοντα!!!   :Wink:   ) Και οπως λεει πιο πριν, ...which is worked against an earth ground, και οπως ξερεις εδω υπαρχει η ταση το ground να αποφευγεται οπως ο διαολος αποφευγει το... λιβανι! 

Το αρθρο εχει γραφτει για την windom και απλα για την ιστορια αναφερει απο που προερχεται.

Κατοπιν αυτων, γιατι καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει αυτη την παρωχημενη κεραια (απο τα 40's) και να μην χρησιμοποιησει την εξελιγμενη windom που:
1) απομονωνει την rf εκει που αυτη ειναι απαραιτητη (στην κεραια)
2) δεν εχει αναγκη απο ground
3) με το coaxial δεν εχεις περιορισμους που θα ειναι ο πομπος, ακομα και με rg58 σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες ουσιαστικα δεν εχεις απωλιες και το χρησιμοποιεις για ισχυ μεχρι 500W ανετα!

Φιλικα, Αντωνης.

----------


## MAKHS

Φιλε μου καλημερα.Ηδη για το 142,5 ελαβες την απαντηση φιλου.Οσο αφορα το πηνειο ταλαντωσης εχει σχεση με τις σπειρες και σε ποιο φασμα συχνοτητων θελεις να πειραματισθεις.Το κλασικο 6ςα7 ειναι για τα Μεσαια.Αρα η βαζεις πολυ μικρο σε χωριτικοτητα μεταβλητο πχ 50-100 πφ η λιγοστευεις τις σπειρες.Σχετικα με το πηνειο εξοδου για να φερεις το αγνωστο Ζ των λυχνιων 807 περιπου στα 50-75 ωμ θελεις ενα πηνειο οπως ανεφερα.Ειναι κλασικο δοκιμασε το και πες τα συμπερασματα σου.Να εχεις υποψη σου οτι οι πομποι βραχεων συχνοτητων δουλευουν τελοια με καθετη κεραια κυριως πανω απο τους 6 ΜΗΖ.Οσο αφορα τα σχεδια εγω εδω και 25 χρονια εχω αυτο το μπλε βιβλιο το οποι και διατηρω οσο μπορω γιατι ηταν το μονο της εποχης μας που ολες οι κατασκευες απεδιδαν.

----------

